# Does anyone have a prep sheet template handy?



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

My laptop is in my chef's truck who is in Arizona currently 

Excel if possible


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

All you really need is three to four columns (some people use a slow par and a busy par, or add an in inventory column to help with the mental math (par - inventory = prep)). Take you around 5 minutes to make one from scratch.

<Item><Par><Prep>


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

?? Each place has different menues therefore different requirements.  Prep sheet should be done according to those requirements . One sheet  will njot fit all places it should be custom made for that place. As should par counts etc.


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

id suggest you start at one point of your kitchen and make a list for each station so when you make your list you are going in one direction and not jumping all over your kitchen trying to check how much you have on hand.   pretty simple prosess with a place to write your on hand and a place to write whats needed.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

If I gave you my inventory sheet it would be useless to you.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry prep sheet. (Doing inventory atm :/)


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

I meant a blank one... Hence the template part

The situation has been rectified, thanks


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I still don't understand.

What did you want?

(maybe i'm just slow)


----------

